#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  How to export contact into excel?

## jesika

Hi everyone,

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to export contact into excel and make change?
I would like to export all contacts into excel and change the category into phone category.
Thanks in advance for any suggestions

----------

